# yet ANOTHER 100+ samples



## phinds (Jun 15, 2013)

My Australian friend / nemesis David Clark has had another 100+ samples sent to me on loan, which will be a great addition to the site (which is why he's my friend) but a corresponding amount of work (which is why he's my nemesis). He's one of the main reasons why you don't see me on the board much these days --- my wood time is going into dealing with all these samples (he's now sent a total of 350+ samples and I've processed about 200 of them)

This batch is from an IWCS collector named Alan Curtis and I commend him to any of you who are interested in getting samples. His quality is outstanding --- even better than the previous big batch of 185 that I got from Gary Green and ENORMOUSLY better than the batch of 75 that I got from a guy in Canada.

Here's a thumbnail that gets bigger if you click on it. Don't know why it didn't post full size since it's under 800 pixels in both directions

[attachment=26272]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

phinds said:


> My Australian friend / nemesis David Clark has had another 100+ samples sent to me ... He's one of the main reasons why you don't see me on the board much these days ---



We've been paying him to send you stuff.

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


Congrats on the wood trove.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 15, 2013)

phinds said:


> My Australian friend / nemesis David Clark has had another 100+ samples sent to me on loan, which will be a great addition to the site (which is why he's my friend) but a corresponding amount of work (which is why he's my nemesis). He's one of the main reasons why you don't see me on the board much these days --- my wood time is going into dealing with all these samples (he's now sent a total of 350+ samples and I've processed about 200 of them)
> 
> This batch is from an IWCS collector named Alan Curtis and I commend him to any of you who are interested in getting samples. His quality is outstanding --- even better than the previous big batch of 185 that I got from Gary Green and ENORMOUSLY better than the batch of 75 that I got from a guy in Canada.
> 
> Here's a thumbnail that gets bigger if you click on it. Don't know why it didn't post full size since it's under 800 pixels in both directions



How much do samples like these usually run?


----------



## phinds (Jun 15, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> How much do samples like these usually run?



They vary from $1 up. Personally I don't buy any over about $4 and David doesn't buy over about $10 --- there are rare ones that I've seen at $25

This batch of 100+ was around $500 so it has some expensive ones in it.

You can see a lot of specific prices on my site since all of Gary Green's 185 samples are now processed and his labels show the prices.

EDIT --- OOPS; I misspoke. The 100-sample lot was more like $300. The 185 sample-lot was $500, so about a $3 average in both cases.


----------

